# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  The Initiative for Russian Culture (IRC)

## rockzmom

I just received an email about this...The Initiative for Russian Culture (IRC) at American University will promote greater understanding of Russian culture's rich complexity among Americans, young and old, and to build lasting connections between Russian and American youth. The IRC will reach out to the hearts and minds of our youth through monthly screenings of classic Soviet and Russian films with discussions led by visiting experts, academic conferences, panel discussions, exchanges of student choirs and theater groups, speakers and new courses on Russian arts and culture as well as art exhibits, musical performances and other events to be held at American University, the Embassy of the Russian Federation, and locations around the Washington Metropolitan area. We know that many small steps can add up to a positive and permanent footprint for the future.For more information, see: Initiative for Russian Culture | History Department, American University, Washington, DC.

----------


## rockzmom

*yes, I know that this already happened and we all missed it  however I thought you might like to see what went on. 
Opening Event, Event Schedule, Sept. 30
Library of Congress 
6:00 p.m.
Cocktails and Buffet
Great Hall 
7:00 p.m. We Are Jazzmen
and discussion with Mr. Karen Shakhnazarov
Coolidge Auditorium 
9:30 p.m.
Russian coffee and desserts
Mezzanine 
10:00 p.m.
Live performance by Igor Bril
Members Room 
WE ARE JAZZMEN*
Directed by Mr. Karen Shakhnazarov, _We Are Jazzmen_ (1983) chronicles the emergence of jazz during the 1920s in Soviet Russia. Expelled from school because he loves jazz—a "bourgeois" form of music—a student hires two street musicians to form a band and goes from one city to another trying to prove that jazz music is a revolutionary art form because it grew out of the struggle of black people in America.   *ABOUT THE DIRECTOR*
 Mr. Karen Shakhnazarov is one of the foremost names in the world of Russian cinema. He is an award-winning film director, producer and screenwriter—earning more than 50 international and Russian festival prizes, including nominations from the Cannes Film Festival and the Academy Awards. Born in Krasnodar in southern Russia, he majored in film direction and graduated from the All-Union State Institute of Cinematography in 1975. He has been a director at Mosfilm Studios since 1976, production director since 1984, and Director General of Mosfilm since 1998.   *ABOUT IGOR BRIL* Pianist Igor Bril is one of the most widely known Russian jazz musicians today. He was at the forefront of making jazz accepted and popular in the Soviet Union during the 1960s and is currently a professor and Head of the Jazz Music Department at the Gnesin Russian Academy of Music in Moscow. His tours widely both in Russia and abroad and has received critical and popular acclaim.For more information, see: Initiative for Russian Culture | History Department, American University, Washington, DC.

----------


## rockzmom

*If you all have read my reviews... you know I would have LOVED to attended this one!!! I find it interesting that they are offering shuttles from other colleges in the area.  7:30 pm – 11:00 pm, Thursday, October 6 
The Cranes Are Flying* Winner of the Palme d’Or at the 1958 Cannes Film Festival and directed by Mikhail Kalatozov, The Cranes Are Flying depicts the turbulence and uncertainty that World War II inflicted on Soviet citizens. With her boyfriend at the front, Veronika awaits his return amid terrible circumstances: losing her parents, her home, and being forced into marrying the man who assaulted her. Through the turmoil of an evacuation and resettlement, she begins to rebuild her life.*  Mikhail Kalatozov* Born in Tiflis (Tbilisi) in 1903, Mikhail Kalatozov was a prolific and talented director who worked for both Lenfilm and Mosfilm. He received his training at the Art Studies Academy in Leningrad (St. Petersburg) and produced several documentaries. Despite having one of his films banned by the Soviet censors, Kalatozov was appointed as the Head of the Central Administration Board for film production and ultimately rose to the post of Deputy Film Industry Minister of the Soviet Union. *  * This event at the Russian Embassy is open to all AU and DC Consortium undergraduate and graduate students, who must RSVP individually by Monday, October 3, 2011, viaIRC@american.edu. Please include your school affiliation and graduate or undergraduate status. Students must bring their university and government-issued ID's. Business attire is required. Transportation from AU, Georgetown, GW, and UMD (College Park) will be arranged. Please check below for pick-up times and locations.
Shuttle Times and Locations 
Times listed below are departure times. Please be at the pick-up location before the departure time.
American University: 7:10 p.m. and 8:10 p.m. at the main Shuttle Stop (behind Letts Hall, southern edge of campus)
University of Maryland (College Park): 6:30 p.m. at Stamp Student Union Building, Lot HH
Georgetown U: 7:10 p.m. in Lot 3 by the tennis courts.
George Washington U: 7:00 p.m. at 22nd and G Streets, NW.
George Mason U: 6:15 p.m. at the Sandy Creek Shuttle Stop 
Return Shuttles: Return shuttles will be available at 10:45 p.m. for all universities.   
RSVP Required

----------


## rockzmom

*I don't recall anyone talking about this movie on the forum...  * *7:30 pm – 11:00 pm, Thursday, October 20, * *Ballad of a Soldier* Recipient of the prestigious Lenin Prize and the BAFTA Award for Best Film from Any Source, Ballad of a Soldier tells the story of nineteen-year-old Alyosha. Set in World War II, Alyosha asks for a few days leave as reward for single-handedly destroying two German tanks. Along his journey, Alyosha meets several people and falls in love with a fellow traveler, Shura. Their time together is short, however, as Alyosha must still make it home to see his mother before returning to the front. *   Grigori Chukhrai* A decorated veteran from World War II, Grigori Chukhrai studied filmmaking at the Soviet State Film School and practiced the art at the Kiev Film Studio. Chukhrai’s wartime experiences profoundly affected his filmmaking—most of his films are connected to events in World War II. Based on his impressive body of work, he received a Nika Award in 1994.This event at the Russian Embassy is open to all AU and DC Consortium undergraduate and graduate students, who must RSVP individually via IRC@american.edu. Please include your school affiliation and graduate or undergraduate status. Students must bring their university and government-issued ID's. Business attire is required. Transportation from AU, Georgetown, GW, and UMD (College Park) will be arranged. Please check below for pick-up times and locations.  
Shuttle Times and Locations
Times listed below are departure times. Please be at the pick-up location before the departure time. 
American University: 6:40 p.m. at the main Shuttle Stop (behind Letts Hall, southern edge of campus)
University of Maryland (College Park): 6:00 p.m. at Stamp Student Union Building, Lot HH
Georgetown U: 6:40 p.m. in Lot 3 by the tennis courts.
George Washington U: 6:30 p.m. at 22nd and G Streets, NW.
George Mason U: 5:45 p.m. at the Sandy Creek Shuttle Stop 
Return Shuttles: Return shuttles will be available at 10:30 p.m. for all universities.    
RSVP Required
Type:Film/MovieHost:Initiative for Russian CultureEvent Website:Initiative for Russian Culture | History Department, American University, Washington, DC

----------


## rockzmom

*This one as well, I don't recall this being discussed. * *
7:30 pm – 11:00 pm, Thursday, October 27,** 
My Name is Ivan* Based on Vladimir Bogomolov’s short story Ivan, Andrei Tarkovsky’s My Name is Ivan tells the story of twelve-year-old Ivan Bondarev. After losing his family to the invading Nazis, Ivan is determined to aid the Soviet Army in any way he can. Although the soldiers want to send Ivan away to school (and to safety), they relent when Ivan makes it clear he is determined to stay. *  Andrei Tarkovsky* Legendary Soviet filmmaker Andrei Tarkovsky directed such cinematic gems as Andrei Rublev, Solaris, and The Mirror. He developed a theory of film to which he referred as “sculpting in time.” Numerous authors and other filmmakers have devoted works to him; Ingmar Bergman said of Tarkovsky, “Tarkovsky for me is the greatest [director], the one who invented a new language, true to the nature of film, as it captures life as a reflection, life as a dream.”
This event at the Russian Embassy is open to all AU and DC Consortium undergraduate and graduate students, who must RSVP individually via IRC@american.edu by Monday, October 24th. Please include your school affiliation and graduate or undergraduate status. Students must bring their university and government-issued ID's. Business attire is required. Transportation from AU, Georgetown, GW, and UMD (College Park) will be arranged. Please check our website for pick-up times and locations.  
Shuttle Times and Locations
Times listed below are departure times. Please be at the pick-up location before the departure time. 
American University: 6:40 p.m. at the main Shuttle Stop (behind Letts Hall, southern edge of campus)
University of Maryland (College Park): 6:00 p.m. at Stamp Student Union Building, Lot HH
Georgetown U: 6:40 p.m. in Lot 3 by the tennis courts.
George Washington U: 6:30 p.m. at 22nd and G Streets, NW.
George Mason U: 5:45 p.m. at the Sandy Creek Shuttle Stop 
Return Shuttles: Return shuttles will be available at 10:30 p.m. for all universities.    
RSVP Required
Type:Film/MovieHost:Initiative for Russian Culture

----------


## rockzmom

Last one and once again, the name of the movie doesn't ring any bells with me.  *7:30 pm – 11:00 pm, Thursday, December 1,*  *Come and See* Directed by Elem Klimov, Come and See depicts the horrors of war from the viewpoint of a young boy, Florya. Belorussian partisans take Florya with them to their camp. Florya is forced to flee from the camp when it comes under attack and makes his way home, only to find his village abandoned. He journeys to the swamp where he expects his fellow villagers are hiding and reconnects with the partisans. He faces the horrors of war, losing his mind as he is forced to grow up quickly. *  Elem Klimov* Born in Stalingrad in 1933, Elem Klimov studied at the Gerasimov Institute of Cinematography. He directed dark comedies, children’s films, and historical pictures. Some of his pictures were banned or granted very limited release. Nevertheless, Klimov was eventually named First Secretary of the Filmmaker’s Union in 1986. During his tenure, he oversaw the release of hundreds of films banned before perestroika. Come and See was his last film. 
This event at the Russian Embassy is open to all AU and DC Consortium undergraduate and graduate students, who must RSVP individually via IRC@american.edu. Please include your school affiliation and graduate or undergraduate status. Students must bring their university and government-issued ID's. Business attire is required. Transportation from AU, Georgetown, GW, and UMD (College Park) will be arranged. Please check our website for pick-up times and locations. 
RSVP Required
Type:Film/MovieHost:Initiative for Russian Culture

----------

